# Gaggia Classic to get me going



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I can see this being my set up for the next couple of years at east - thanks @bennydee for doing the exchange.

Recently moved from a La Pavoni Europiccola to the Gaggia Classic. I just didn't have time to really utilise the Pavoni to get the full potential. The classic has been doing great so far though.

I also have a Compak K6 from 2006 so it's the stepped version but I have found a rubber foot which sits on nicely and appears to have made it stepless. They also aren't in the same room as there isn't enough space in the kitchen.....or so I'm told.

Espresso on a shoe string budget!


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking good. The la pavoni is going down a treat. Getting some lovely espresso.


----------

